# College Search website



## moojoe (Dec 17, 2004)

ive seen a good amount of posts asking about what colleges offer theatre design courses, so ive decided to share a site which is extremely useful

collegeview.com

i already set up the search to find technical theatre programs, you can always refine it more. there are many options which you will see.
the site without the preset search is:

www.collegeview.com

as i said, ive found this site to be a godsend and i hope you guys can find a use for it too.


----------



## Peter (Dec 18, 2004)

Most of you, at least students in the US, should know about this site already, but for good measure I'll post it here anyway.

www.collegeboard.com

This is the company that runs the SAT Test, as well as AP tests, and the PROFILE Finantial Aid Forms. They have all kinds of stuff to help in your search for colleges. And they even have info about scholarships! ($$ is good!)

Hope this helps somone!


----------

